# Deputy Jynx's retirement



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Uncut Video: K9 Deputy Jynx Officially - One News Page [US] VIDEO


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope he lives out a long and interesting life in retirement - so terribly sad about his human partner 

this is what the breed is about -- this is an ambassador -- just look what confidence looks like - relaxed , recieving friendly attention , not seeking them out , bright , aware , self confident .

bravo Jynx , (who looks ddr to me)


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Lovely speech. Wishing Jynx the best of luck! Shame about his partner...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

:hug:...love GS that provide services for man. Congrats!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)




----------

